# Have you ever been in bad physical condition, because of your own fault?



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

Same as above.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 3, 2018)

Yup I have. I use to weigh about 270 at the height of 5'8ish but since about a little over a year ago, I've dropped my weight to a healthier weight of about 165. I feel much healthier now, altho i do tend to sometimes binge food very hard. Since I'm trying to lose more weight and get to 150-155, I tend to always be hungry. However, I never want to get over 200 pounds again.
I likely got to 270 in the first place from depression (altho i didn't know i was depressed at the time). Food was and still  sometimes is my go to stress reliever. Now, I have found other ways to relieve stress.
Physically, I lifted heavier weights at 270, so I'm a lot weaker now, but my cardio is much better. I don't get tired from doing simple stuff like going up a couple flights of stairs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Yup I have. I use to weigh about 270 at the height of 5'8ish but since about a little over a year ago, I've dropped my weight to a healthier weight of about 165. I feel much healthier now, altho i do tend to sometimes binge food very hard. Since I'm trying to lose more weight and get to 150-155, I tend to always be hungry. However, I never want to get over 200 pounds again.
> I likely got to 270 in the first place from depression (altho i didn't know i was depressed at the time). Food was and still  sometimes is my go to stress reliever. Now, I have found other ways to relieve stress.
> Physically, I lifted heavier weights at 270, so I'm a lot weaker now, but my cardio is much better. I don't get tired from doing simple stuff like going up a couple flights of stairs


Good advice:avoid binge eating, coz it could ruin everything you achieved in this area.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Good advice:avoid binge eating, coz it could ruin everything you achieved in this area.


Ya i gotta work on that more. It doesn't happen much these days, and I always feel bad if i do do it. If I see the scale going up and my clothes feeling tighter, I get back to focusing on my current goal of losing weight.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Ya i gotta work on that more. It doesn't happen much these days, and I always feel bad if i do do it. If I see the scale going up and my clothes feeling tighter, I get back to focusing on my current goal of losing weight.


It is a real pain in ass if you binge for 30 days(+ 500 ml of Vodka for two weeks).


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> It is a real pain in ass if you binge for 30 days(+ 500 ml of Vodka for two weeks).


Bingeing for 30 days is just insane lol. Something like that would cause me to gain a craptop of weight. I only binge maybe once a week or every other week. Usually my weight spikes up a few pounds but goes back down. It's mostly just water weight. It does give me a nice little boost in the gym tho, since I've been on a caloric deficit and cutting weight for over a year now.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Bingeing for 30 days is just insane lol. Something like that would cause me to gain a craptop of weight. I only binge maybe once a week or every other week. Usually my weight spikes up a few pounds but goes back down. It's mostly just water weight. It does give me a nice little boost in the gym tho, since I've been on a caloric deficit and cutting weight for over a year now.


During last 10 months I binged around 3 to 4 moths. It is not funny(when you start to like it). I also started to drink a lot of alcohol.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2018)

Story of my life, don't eat while you are depressed or stressed. I did when I was younger, now I every time I get stressed out I associate the feeling with hunger, its a vicious unending cycle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> During last 10 months I binged around 3 to 4 moths. It is not funny(when you start to like it). I also started to drink a lot of alcohol.


3-4 months straight everyday?? How much weight did you gain. That's kind of like how I went from 180 at age 18 to 270 at age 22. Lots of bingeing and alcohol.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> 3-4 months straight everyday?? How much weight did you gain. That's kind of like how I went from 180 at age 18 to 270 at age 22. Lots of bingeing and alcohol.


I went from 54 kg(176 cm) to above 100 kg(last time was 98 kg-military comission).


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I went from 54 kg(176 cm) to above 100 kg(last time was 98 kg-military comission).


Wow, that is quite an increase, similar to mine. Are you thinking of getting back into shape/losing some of that weight? How's your health now? when I was heavier I never felt good, other than when I ate a lot.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Wow, that is quite an increase, similar to mine. Are you thinking of getting back into shape/losing some of that weight? How's your health now? when I was heavier I never felt good, other than when I ate a lot.


Till 91 kg I felt good physically(I could cycle). However now I can only walking. I started to return to my shape on 23rd May 2018, coz I don't want to feel shame at University.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 3, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Till 91 kg I felt good physically(I could cycle). However now I can only walking. I started to return to my shape on 23rd May 2018, coz I don't want to feel shame at University.


At the very least, it's good to hear that you're motivated. Walking is better than nothing. I too was walking in the beginning of getting back into shape, and it helped me a good amount. The most important thing is making sure you are in a caloric deficit which is easiest through simply eating less.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> At the very least, it's good to hear that you're motivated. Walking is better than nothing. I too was walking in the beginning of getting back into shape, and it helped me a good amount. The most important thing is making sure you are in a caloric deficit which is easiest through simply eating less.


Yeah. Sometimes I feel pain(it is common in walking) in knees,thighs and shins, but I am quite tough(once I was able to cycle with disclocated toes).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

Thx for like 200th.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 3, 2018)

That's pretty much the story of my life. I have never intentionally physically hurt myself, but the results of not taking care of things I need to certainly make me self-destructive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 4, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> That's pretty much the story of my life. I have never intentionally physically hurt myself, but the results of not taking care of things I need to certainly make me self-destructive.


Were/Are you ill(sorry for being too curious)?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 4, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> At the very least, it's good to hear that you're motivated. Walking is better than nothing. I too was walking in the beginning of getting back into shape, and it helped me a good amount. The most important thing is making sure you are in a caloric deficit which is easiest through simply eating less.


Hi. It is me again. A few minutes ago I measured how my diet is going. Results:
20th April-98kg.
4th June(after month of straight drinking and eating binge and 2 weeks of diet)-95.4 kg.
How is yours?


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 4, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Hi. It is me again. A few minutes ago I measured how my diet is going. Results:
> 20th April-98kg.
> 4th June(after month of straight drinking and eating binge and 2 weeks of diet)-95.4 kg.
> How is yours?


Nice congratulations, keep up the good work. I haven't checked my weight in a while, Im basically around 165ish. I am trying to get to 150 at the lowest, but I use the mirror as a reference. I'm starting to develop noticeable abs


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 5, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Nice congratulations, keep up the good work. I haven't checked my weight in a while, Im basically around 165ish. I am trying to get to 150 at the lowest, but I use the mirror as a reference. I'm starting to develop noticeable abs


Good. Keep doing it too. I hope that you will achieve your goal, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 5, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Were/Are you ill(sorry for being too curious)?



I have bad illnesses that I looked away from at the most crucial time to really get help. They're not deadly, but bad in other ways. Either way, don't be like me.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 5, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> I have bad illnesses that I looked away from at the most crucial time to really get help. They're not deadly, but bad in other ways. Either way, don't be like me.


Do you have anorexia?


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Do you have anorexia?



No. I'm certainly not anorexic. I can't eat a lot of things, but what I can eat I have no problems eating.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 6, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> No. I'm certainly not anorexic. I can't eat a lot of things, but what I can eat I have no problems eating.


So it is something like allergy to gluten, right?


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 6, 2018)

Very badly injured my right knee on three separate occasions (was blind drunk for two of them) within two years.

Last time was the worst, and I had to regularly visit a physiotherapist afterward. The pain even kept me awake at night and I had to take over a month off work.

Anyway it was all totally my fault, but thanks to the NHS none of it costed me a thing. I even got extra stuff like crutches and an exercise plan I didn't bother using. Just hobbled through the pain, which seemed to speed up the healing process as it was a soft tissue injury.

Now my entire right leg will get random jolts of pain or just generally ache at times. Especially during damp weather. I've started working out since and it seems to be the best thing for it, although it's always gonna be a weak spot for me. ​


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 6, 2018)

Cheeky said:


> Very badly injured my right knee on three separate occasions (was blind drunk for two of them) within two years.
> 
> Last time was the worst, and I had to regularly visit a physiotherapist afterward. The pain even kept me awake at night and I had to take over a month off work.
> 
> ...


It's sad to hear. Knee pain is one of the things I'm afraid of the most. As a kid I was jumping on trampoline. I had fallen bad and injured my knee. I felt pain when I moved it backwards. However I regenerated it without visiting a doctor. Now I don't feel it.
I hope that will get better soon.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 6, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> It's sad to hear. Knee pain is one of the things I'm afraid of the most. As a kid I was jumping on trampoline. I had fallen bad and injured my knee. I felt pain when I moved it backwards. However I regenerated it without visiting a doctor. Now I don't feel it.
> I hope that will get better soon.


Thanks, but it's as healed as it can be by now, I just have to exercise regularly so it doesn't age too fast compared to the rest of my body, but it probably still will. Worst case scenario I'll just get one of those cool wooden canes when I'm older. Could be a lot worse.

It's not really something that holds me back or hurts my confidence. Most important thing is it doesn't keep me awake anymore, the sleep deprivation was way worse than any of the physical pain.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 7, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> So it is something like allergy to gluten, right?



Nah, it has nothing to do with food or allergies.


----------



## The Great One (Jul 3, 2018)

Well i'm 5'10-11 & 187 lbs, i don't know wether its healthy or not.


----------



## Lew (Jul 4, 2018)

Not overweight but getting there atm, and I'm not really fit at all.

Used to be decent at running, but like everytime I get back into it now I always find a way to injure myself. So it feels like I'm just resetting back to where I was.

Also plan on hitting the gym soon if I can summon up the will.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Not overweight but getting there atm, and I'm not really fit at all.
> 
> Used to be decent at running, but like everytime I get back into it now I always find a way to injure myself. So it feels like I'm just resetting back to where I was.
> 
> Also plan on hitting the gym soon if I can summon up the will.


_what_ you eat is more important -by far- in losing + maintaining weight than what you _do _(eg exercise)...

also, _when_ you eat is important. This applies to both normies and athletic types.


----------



## Lew (Jul 4, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> _what_ you eat is more important -by far- in losing + maintaining weight than what you _do _(eg exercise)...
> 
> also, _when_ you eat is important. This applies to both normies and athletic types.



yeah I know, tbh my diet is alright I've just been getting way too lazy to cook recently.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2018)

Lewd said:


> yeah I know, tbh my diet is alright I've just been getting way too lazy to cook recently.


i know it's a fad right now, but even if you can't watch _what_ you eat (due to life or laziness); if you can at least control the times _when_ you eat you will notice a lot of immediate weight loss following a 16/8 eating schedule. 8 hour eating window with 16 non-eating. 

It's a lot easier than it sounds and you will drop most of your excess weight in weeks before your body balances off. 

Obviously including exercise and healthy eating will increase your results...but its best to start slow so that you don't burn out or get discouraged and quit altogether.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2018)

yes

i left my nephew’s LEGO’s out so it was practically inevitable i would step on one


----------

